# Disfunctional mitmap file.



## mon3y (Apr 16, 2009)

I have recently reformatted my hard-drive.
Forgetting to backup the one and most important picture on my disk, i have used data recovery software and found the image. The image is now showing "no preview available" I will have a link below to the picture.

If anyone could help me fix this picture please private message the recovered picture to me. I have used software; but my futile attempts have condemned me. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?jsmhfwb6103aw31 - two picture in .rar file. both should be same picture.


----------



## mon3y (Apr 16, 2009)

Can i get a bump on this, at least a clarification ?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I tried opening it with Photoshop CS5 but it was unrecognised, sorry


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ditto with Corel's PhotoPaint 12, even after changing the file extension through all the common formats :sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Irfanview will not open it either.

BG


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nope - can't open them in any software I have either - no jpg header, no image file contained etc are the messages my software comes up with


----------



## mon3y (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your help. This is an extremely difficult task. 

In order to fix this i would have to find a specialist of which is familiar with the coding format of images. The image needs to be rebuilt.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

this explains BMP formats although applying it would be tricky. considering your BMP doesn't even seem to start off correctly. you'll need a hex editor and this would be just one of many free ones out there.

what i would do is examine a new photo with the hex editor and setup the header info to match a known good photo... best of luck.


----------



## mon3y (Apr 16, 2009)

dribble said:


> this explains BMP formats although applying it would be tricky. considering your BMP doesn't even seem to start off correctly. you'll need a hex editor and this would be just one of many free ones out there.
> 
> what i would do is examine a new photo with the hex editor and setup the header info to match a known good photo... best of luck.


This is one of the most brilliant ideas i have heard on this subject. I normally try to think of every solution; but this didn't even come to my mind. 

Thank you. I will test this method and see if i can get anywhere with it.


----------

